# Top of vegging plant falling over



## ShameGame (Jun 25, 2007)

One of my plants had had the top of it ( top 3" or so )flop over. It's kinda like how they normally turn their tops toward the sun, but that is not what's happening here. The top few inches of the stem is now very flimsey. I checked the pot and its very dry. The rest of the plants are normal, and are NOT bent toward the sun as it is almost directly overhead right now.

Anyone seen this before? The top of a healthy plant go limp and fall over? After searching I found nothing that seemed to answer. This plant is only a few days into 12/12 , it's not a heavy bud issue....

The pot is very dry so it dosen't seem like overwatering...hope someone can shed some light on this without needing 7624696 pics and 5 pages of documentation


----------



## Mutt (Jun 25, 2007)

Water it man!!!!
Some plants and phenos like everything else may S-uck up the water faster than others. 
If the leaves are limp and the soil is dry...its thirsty man.

(BTW the filter has an issue I can' say **** through a straw or the vaccuum sucks????) LOL
BWAHAHAHA **** is bad but sucks is ok???!!!???!!!! I'm emailing this to MarP. hehehehehe


----------



## ShameGame (Jun 25, 2007)

The whole plant is not droopy just the stem at the top ?


----------



## Mutt (Jun 25, 2007)

typically that is the first to show signs of dehydration. The roots absorb water and send it to the top of the plant. So as the top falls later it will work its way to the bottom. Water good and give it a day...if it progresses then we will dig more into your problem.


----------



## ShameGame (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you kindly


----------

